# Advertising BS



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I was looking through a hunting magazine and there was an ad for the winchester Super X 2. The main ad was the fact that the gun could shoot five shots in .51 seconds. What does this have to do with anything. Never in my life has there been a need for five shots in .51 seconds on anything. What a worthless advertisement in my opinion. Am I wrong or do people actually base there decision on the fact that a gun can shoot really fast.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Some people are crazy.....

And some people shoot 3 gun comp. and can actually pull the trigger faster than some guns can fire. They're the only people that should be interested in that statistic. The average guy can't pull the trigger that fast, including me. Although I've never tried to.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll tell you what though, if i was going to buy a new 3/1/2 semi auto that X2 would be gun of choice. They shoulder very nice. But nothing will shoulder more nicely then the old REMS, wish i could get my hands on SP-10.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

GG,

I think the ad for the Win pump where there are two empties in the air and the guy is firing the third is kind of cool. I don't see the appeal of an ad that boasts about shooting a semi-auto that fast. But come on GG, just admit that you were looking at shotgun ads because you want to join the Benelli club some day :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's probably not a huge thing but it is important. The last thing I want is a slow gun. :lol:


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anybody ever watched an auto cycle? I have watched a Beretta 390 cycle and it is nothing but a blur. Are they fast compared to other autos? I have no idea, but they are plenty fast. Kinda funny when you hear the pump guy claim he can shoot as fast as any guy with an auto. I always wanna say "First, no you cant. Second, who cares?".


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Sitting at a break in training this a.m. and listened to a conversation about speed of a auto verses a pump, Finally the senior member of our group pulled out 3 $1.00 bills lit them up. All the talk stopped and he calmy said "Might not burn as fast as your guns shoot,but the result from wasted ammo is the same." Nobody said anything else on who's gun is faster.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

hey dino, i want to tell you that i have a rem. 870 and i can shoot it faster than my dad can shoot his browning auto-5 and i am only 14. i take it you arent a pump man r u? a pump wont jam as much and they are alot more popular than a auto. so i dont want to hear crap about it. and any autos chamber will just be a blur when it is being shot. so now wat doofus?


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

lil,lee hunter, I can tell by your brilliant posts that you do in fact really know alot about guns, like can you shoot a variety of calibers in a .308? Also you can shoot a pump faster than an auto and your spelling is superb and for only being 14 you are very respectful of others never calling names etc. Great to see our future is secure. You need a kick in the butt, and to grow up.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I edited the garbage, lets try to keep the name calling to a minimum.

Thanks, Austin


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

hey scissorbill some calibers are interchangable i dont know who you think you are but you are the one who needs a bum kickin. what the have you killed and how many? what do you hunt with?

_Edited by Austin: You seem fond of swear words, maybe you'll understand what I meant about your unnecessary use of them. Pleaese knock it off!!_


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Lee, Did you totally miss Austins post??? Watch it! This is not the place for that kind of crap!!! :******:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Lil-Lee, you seem like a class act. Maybe we are all just jealous that we havent shot a 21 point buck. I sure wish I could be as good of a hunter as you are. :bowdown: But I am glad you get you jollies by swearing and being a tough guy. It probably makes you seem like you are quite man now, huh?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Keep it on track lil lee, You don't need all that junk to get your point across. There are times and places for those words, this 'ain't' it.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

ok guys i will stop the crap,but i can shoot my 870 faster than my dad can shoot his auto-5. thanx for the pointeers in life.

tyler :sniper:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

It's not how fast you can pull the trigger, it's how well placed the shots are that counts. One lil hint for ya...if you tell the women in the future how "fast you can pump your gun", you'll be a lonely man. Just do some cooling off and take in what you can and learn from the guys that are on here. It's not about how big the rack was or how many you got, it's about the EXPERIENCE. Once you get old you'll forget about how many and how big, but you'll always have the experience to live over.

H2OfowlND


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

thanx for the pointer. and i knew that it was the well placed shots that matter. thats why i cant understand why a guy would need a auto high powered rifle like the rem 7400. thanx any way.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Well said H20fowlND, I was thinking the same thing. It isn't how many or how big once you crossed the maturity barrier. Hunters go through many stages in life. First, there is the "see how many shots I can fire at one bird". My dad hated that stage, it got kinda expensive. Second, is the did ya get a limit?? I got mine!! To some people "limiting out" is everything. Or if their really proud they'll quote numbers, "I got like 700 birds in 20 minutes, how many did you get??" The second stage is all about competition. Finally, it really doesn't matter how many or how big, the experience says it all. Being with friends and family makes it all worth while. Once a guy has shot enough birds or whatever he hunts, he comes to understand this. It just takes a while for some people. I often find myself saying "only one more for a limit". When I should be saying, "god I love being outdoors in God's country".


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

The Browning A-5 is one of the slowest cycling autos out there. I would like to hear about some dedicated rifle rounds that are interchangable, some pistol calibers are. Someone here needs to read up on firearms and ballistics, heck I'm no expert and I'm only 41!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Funny Brad. I remember those shoot the bird with the first shot and get him twice more on the way down days. I hope my son figures that one out a little faster than I did. :eyeroll: We were on the point system back then, but I don't think a box ever got me through a two day hunt because of that.


----------



## BeanTable (Dec 12, 2003)

lil_lee_hunter said:


> and any autos chamber will just be a blur when it is being shot. so now wat doofus?


Well, first off you need to learn to show some respect to your elders. I am 18, and an NAABBAA placing bodybuilder, and I would still NEVER speak to an older man the way you just did. I have a feeling that if your father knew you the way you were talking to adults he would do the same thing my father would do to me. Give me a good thumping, because that would be exactly what I needed. Shape up, people will like you more.

Secondly; in reference to your quote "any autos chamber will just be a blur when it is being shot"... Well hmmmm..... I was always under the impression that the action assembly was snaps back\foward when a shell is cycled.

Thirdly. NO ONE here said ANYTHING even remotely suggesting that there is no such thing as a pump that can beat an auto. In general, autos are faster. Period. Even the pump guys will agree. What pump guys also say is SOME people, with enough practice and the right pump gun, can fire faster than some people with certain autoloaders.

The only auto I have right now is a Verona SX-405, which is by no means top of the line. And if I can't cycle my 1300 Marine faster than the Verona, and 1300s are known for being among the fastest pumps around, then I find it very hard to believe that a 14-year old brat can. If you are using a 20 or 16, you might be able to keep up with your dad, but I doubt it. If you are using a 12, forget it, regardless of which gun cycles faster he will bring he gun back to bear for the next shot much faster than you.

Being desreptful to other people only makes YOU look like an ingrate. This is the fourth outdoor chatroom I have been to trying to avoid annoying people, and it is starting to wear on me. I like this site and I want to stay, so run along and use manly language to your father instead, see what happens.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

James

In looking through an old issue of Outdoor Life a while back, the author of the article indicated that they had used .243 rounds in the 6mm and had reasonalbe accuracy. however the cases would not be able to be reloaded nor could you chamber a 6mm in a .243. This was the only place I found any reference to this.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

hey beantable, i said i was sorry and i now respect my elders. my father shoots a 20 gauge like me and i have learned to brace against recoil. i do not hunt ducks or geese so i didnt see the sense in getting a 12 gauge. my father feels the same way about this matter. any way it sounds pretty cool that you a ranking body builder. e-mail me sometime i would like to talk.


----------

